# MARSOC Approves G19



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Glock pistols approved for special operations Marines

Didn't see this happening. An interesting addition indeed.


----------



## Charliefox (Dec 10, 2011)

It's a popular pistol overseas with police groups the U.S. is setting up (Iraq and Afghanistan). Probably getting some to familiarize for training?


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Great pistol - makes sense to me.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My g19 is never far away.
GW


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

VAMarine said:


> Glock pistols approved for special operations Marines
> 
> Didn't see this happening. An interesting addition indeed.


I agree. The article notes the G19 is not getting its own Marine stock number, they are just going to use the NSN used by Special Ops. Makes it sound more like it was an equipment standardization thing, to be used for certain missions, perhaps, rather than something that will be used generally.

Still a bit surprising.

But in a good way, for those of us that are Glock enthusiasts.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

What were they using before?


----------



## mcoe74 (Nov 22, 2013)

The G19 Gen 4 (with night sights) is my favorite Glock.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Sierra_Hunter said:


> What were they using before?


From the linked article:

"Marine operators have at times used 9mm Beretta M9 or M9A1 pistols, but more often the service's .45-caliber M45A1 Close Quarter Battle Pistol which is based on the iconic M1911 platform."


----------

